# Couple pics on the 34 in cornwall



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Went to cornwall for the week so the 34 could see some sites lol., Was a hell of a long drive from sheffield. 
250 miles to 52 litres, i dident think was to harsh. (cringe)


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

looking very good mate:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

I do love the 34.. In that color too.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks stunning mate


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

20mpg ain't bad :chuckle:
I've always liked your 34, is this the one in one of the pwpro threads?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Bloody emmit / groccle :chuckle:


----------



## ferruh4real (May 10, 2007)

is there a code for that color? or just r43 blue


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

TV2 I think, cars looking great


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah paul pwpro,did it this time last year. 

I wanted to get the full close loop system sorted but dident have time, but 20mpg aint that bad i suppose.


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Great pics, shame about the rubbish weather we are having down here at the moment


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Was nice on tue and wed, but agree weather shit everywere for this time of year.


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Tv2 best colour for a R34, are they lmgt4 wheels? Look fantastic with the dish. I had 18" wheels on my old R34, needed 19s though, sit much better that way.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

You no if im honest i dont no wat the rims are, well i no there rays somthin somthin, lol sorry.
So was there diffrent shades and codes to the bayside blue?


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

They are Rays Nismo lmgt4s, really nice. As for Bayside Blue, no not different shades, same paint code TV2. However the amount of lacquer added changed the colour/shade i.e. the lacquer changed the colour too.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

ahhhh i see, im learning im learning lol.
any you guys goin to the shows in july ie totb, modified live?


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Lol! Looking at your car makes me miss my old one terribly, once again awesome car dude!


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Why u sell? Wats was it?


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Sold it because I wanted a more powerful car. It was Bayside Blue, with Z tune Nismo kit, bronze Te37s, it was bought off a guy on this forum. How's your car running now with the built engine? :thumbsup:


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice got any pics?

Yeah alls well mate. New twin plate clutch is hard to get bk use to it tho lol.


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes will get some pictures up bud.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Good Lad


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

looks awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Mate. ))


----------

